# Az államnak ráfizetés, ha sokáig élünk...



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Január 20)

*Kedves Olvasóink!*
_Hihetetlennek tűnnek az alábbi tények, de attól még tények maradnak. 
Nem is kellett különösebben utána nyomoznom az itt olvasottaknak, mert igazak. Mivel nem búra alatt élek, s többnyire nyitott szemmel és füllel, közlekedem és járok-kelek az emberek között. Bizony mondom, az itt, ebben leírtak - mármint a hosszú várakozási idő egy-egy vizsgálatra, az alul fizetett eü. dolgozók, a kórházi állapotok többnyire és többségében igazak. 

*Három ellen példát tudnék leírni,* mert az elmúlt év végén Glaukómával operáltak a budapesti Mária utcai Szemklinikán. Az orvosok türelmesek, ügyesek, kedvesek, sőt a fiatal rezisztenseket is a betegek jó ellátására okítják. A kórházi étel kimondottan ízletes volt és mennyiségileg is elégséges. A tisztaság? Kifogástalan! A Klinika minden dolgozója azért dolgozik, hogy a betegek valóban kitűnő ellátásban részesüljenek, ezért az ápoló személyzet is rendkívül udvarias, figyelmes, kedves és segítőkész. 
Ez csak egyetlen klinika. No igen, a *jó kórházak közé *sorolnám még a Kútvölgyit és a volt MÁV, jelenleg Honvéd Kórházat is. Mindkét helyen, közvetlen családtagjaimat gyógyították.

A többi kórházról (szórványosan), az ottani állapotokról viszont, horrorisztikus történeteket hallani. - *G.B.*_
*
*Szándékosan rohasztja le az egészségügyet a kormány *
*- Durva beismerés egy fideszestől - Exkluzív!*
2016. január 20. 13:18 - Első Kézből


Egészen döbbenetes állításokat tett az egészségügy szétveréséről egy korábban élvonalbeli _fideszes_ politikus. Részletek alább.
Évek óta figyeli az ország értetlenkedve az Orbán-kormány pénzköltési prioritásait: stadion lassan minden kisvárosba, MOL-részvények, milliárdos tanácsadói szerződések, luxusingatlanok és festmények az MNB-nek, közmédiának csúfolt fideszes hazugsággyár 80 milliárdért, felcsúti Disneyland, 50 milliárdos támogatás a vajdasági Fidesz-barát pártnak, és a sor holnap délelőttig folytatható. 
Sokan nem értik, hogyan lehet fontosabb Orbánéknak szinte minden, mint a magyar emberek gyógyítása. Miközben nem kérdéses, hogy a hazai egészségügy a katasztrófa szélén áll:

1. A szakma hatalmas munkaerőhiánnyal küszködik. Orvosaink, ápolónőink tömegesen menekülnek nyugatra, és az elvándorlás mértéke egyre csak nő.

2. Életüket végigdolgozó, többmillió forintnyi járulékot befizető emberek kapnak megalázó börtönkosztot az állami kórházakban. Darált löncshús, kefír, parizer, szelet kenyér a mindennapos menü.

3. Az egészségügyi dolgozók egészen gyalázatos 80-90 ezres nettókért güriznek, állandóan túlhajszoltak, sokszor egyetlen nővér jut 25-30 betegre.

4. Egy csípőprotézis-műtétre akár éveket, de egy allergológiai vizsgálatra vagy rákszűrésre is kemény hónapokat kell várni. A várólisták miatt sokan leromlott vagy már gyógyíthatatlan állapotban jutnak el a terápiáig.










A *Nyugati Fény* most egy korábban a Fidesz országos élvonalába tartozó politikussal beszélgetett, aki azóta a helyi politikába húzódott vissza, de pártbeli kapcsolatait megtartotta. A fideszes informátorunk által mondottak egészen más megvilágításba helyezik az egészségügy szemmel látható sanyargatását.

A politikus elárulta: a kormány mélyreható számításokat készíttetett, melyekből kiderült, hogy mindannak az összegnek, amelyet az állam egy adott ember egészségügyi ellátására költ, a 80 százalékát 60 éves kora fölött költi rá. Magyarán: ötször annyit költ az egészségügy az emberekre 60 éves koruktól halálukig, mint amennyit a megszületésüktől 60 éves korukig.
Jelentősen csökkenthetők tehát az egészségügyi kiadások, ha úgymond nem engedik az embereket túl sokáig élni  . Ezért vannak a több hónapos, olykor több éves várólisták.
Szintén _*gigantikus spórolást jelent a nyugdíjkasszának, ha a magyarok hamarabb meghalnak, mint ahogy az orvostudomány jelen állása szerint élhetnének. Bár a magánnyugdíj-vagyont már a második Orbán-kormány idején lenyúlták, a 3000 milliárd forint azóta elpárolgott. *_
Minden komolyan vehető számítás szerint már középtávon hatalmas gondot jelent az államnak a nyugdíjak kifizetése, két évtizeden belül pedig a teljes nyugdíjrendszer összeomlása várható. Ezért sem érdeke a kormánynak, hogy európai színvonalú egészségügyet teremtsen, amivel átlagosan 6-8 évvel tovább élhetnének a magyarok.
Fideszes forrásunk „bónuszként” hozzátette: mivel a kutatások szerint *még mindig a 60 év felettiek körében a legmagasabb a baloldali pártok szavazóinak aránya, így politikai okokból is hasznos a Fidesznek, ha közülük minél kevesebben érik meg a következő választások időpontját. *Kiélezett verseny esetén akár rajtuk is múlhat a győzelem.
Az egészségügy kivéreztetése mögött tehát nem puszta érzéketlenségről, figyelmetlenségről, vagy információhiányról van szó.
Valójában egy mesterien tudatos terv zajlik, melyről mindenkinek tudnia kell.
*
*Részemről:*


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 6)

Nem kérdés, hogy a regnáló kurmány ellenérdekelt a hosszú, boldog nyugdíjas éveket élők számának akár csak stagnálásában is. Nem véletlen, hogy az OECD országok közül Magyarországon halnak meg a legtöbben rákban. A kérdés inkább az, hogy mikor és ki fogja ráébreszteni a halálraítélteket arra, hogy lépni kell.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 6)

Enmerkar írta:


> Nem kérdés, hogy a regnáló kurmány ellenérdekelt a hosszú, boldog nyugdíjas éveket élők számának akár csak stagnálásában is. Nem véletlen, hogy az OECD országok közül Magyarországon halnak meg a legtöbben rákban. A kérdés inkább az, hogy mikor és ki fogja ráébreszteni a halálraítélteket arra, hogy lépni kell.


*
_*Kedves Enmerkar!*
Csak tudnám, mit és merre kellene lépni ? 
Már, úgy értem ebben a szörnyű kórságban, a rákban.

Van aki túléli, mert vannak sokan. A szomorú az, ha valakire kimondják, hogy ebben a betegségben szenved, azt hiszi, nincs már tovább.
Itt a vég.
Pedig nem így van. Sok mindentől függ, hogy e betegségből van-e felépülés, vagy nem.
Mindenfélét olvastam már ez ügyben.
Unokahúgom Férjét - karácsony előtt - temettük.
Nem ivott, nem dohányzott (no igen, cigarettázott, de azt is, csak fiatal korában), nem evett mértéktelenül, nem volt túlsúlyos. S, mégis. Ráadásul még azt sem mondatom, hogy "műkajákat" lakmározott, amit a Tescoban meg az ég tudja melyik multiból vásárolt. Nem, saját csirkét, amit ők neveltek, disznót, amit ott helyben, vidéken vásároltak, a felvágottakat utálta, viszonylag kevés húst és több zöldséget/főzeléket fogyasztott. Mégis, mégis...

No igen, kedves Enmerkar! Te javaslod azt, hogy lépni kell, de kérlek szépen sugalld, hogy milyen irányban és merre, merre?!

No igen, annak ellenére, hogy a tejeskávét is cukorral szeretem, már nem teszek bele cukrot.
Olvastam, hallottam, mondják, hogy a cukor az táplálja a gonosz sejteket.
Részemről ez csak a megelőzést szolgálja, de lemondtam róla. Igaz, nehezen, de lemondtam. Mivel ott magaslik fölöttünk az életveszély, a lehetőség, hogy megbetegedhetünk...
*
Jó egészséget kedves Enmerkar Neked, Családodnak, Barátaidnak - és minden ide, erre a Topicbe belátogató kedves Tagtársunknak!

*G.B.*_


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 6)

CULEVIT+C vitamin (1000 mg/nap minimum) + mozgás kifulladásig és újra. A C vitamint aszkorbinsav-porban vásárolni (kb 1200 ft/10 dkg)a port vízben elkeverni 1000mg/L ha már kiütött a kórság. Ha nem, akkor a CULEVITet el lehet hagyni. Az élő szervezetek megfelelő működéséhez vitaminok+ásványi sók+nyomelemek szükségesek, naponta legalább 2 liter vizet meg kell inni - jobb a több, bátran sózni az ételt és minél kevesebb E-jelű adalékkal elegyítettet bevinni a szervezetbe. Legalább 30 perc intenzív - erőteljes verejtékezéssel járó, pulzuspörgető - mozgás minden nap. Ezek se garantálnak semmit, de legalább tettünk valami izzasztót. Én is jó egészséget kívánok Neked és mindenkinek, akit szeretsz - és azoknak is, akik Téged szeretnek.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 7)

Enmerkar írta:


> CULEVIT+C vitamin (1000 mg/nap minimum) + mozgás kifulladásig és újra. A C vitamint aszkorbinsav-porban vásárolni (kb 1200 ft/10 dkg)a port vízben elkeverni 1000mg/L ha már kiütött a kórság. Ha nem, akkor a CULEVITet el lehet hagyni. Az élő szervezetek megfelelő működéséhez vitaminok+ásványi sók+nyomelemek szükségesek, naponta legalább 2 liter vizet meg kell inni - jobb a több, bátran sózni az ételt és minél kevesebb E-jelű adalékkal elegyítettet bevinni a szervezetbe. Legalább 30 perc intenzív - erőteljes verejtékezéssel járó, pulzuspörgető - mozgás minden nap. Ezek se garantálnak semmit, de legalább tettünk valami izzasztót. Én is jó egészséget kívánok Neked és mindenkinek, akit szeretsz - és azoknak is, akik Téged szeretnek.


*
_*Kedves Enmerkar!*
A jó szót, a jó kívánságot és a listát, hogy mit kell(ene) tennünk, tisztelettel megköszönöm.
De a legjobban az utolsó mondatod  melegítette meg az "öreg" szívemet. 
No én is ezt és így kívánom Neked és minden ide betérő Topic-lakónak.
Már ezért a mondatodért, érdemes volt belépnem! 
*G.B.*_


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 7)

Repes a szívem, mint a sasmadár, ha örömmel töltöttek el szavaim, mert a jó egészség alapfeltétele az örömhormonok termelődése.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 8)

Enmerkar írta:


> Repes a szívem, mint a sasmadár, ha örömmel töltöttek el szavaim, mert a jó egészség alapfeltétele az örömhormonok termelődése.


*
*Kedves Enmerkar!*
 = a Figurák mindent megmutatnak, elmondanak, helyettem! 
*G.B*.


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 8)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Kedves Olvasóink!*
> _Hihetetlennek tűnnek az alábbi tények, de attól még tények maradnak.
> Nem is kellett különösebben utána nyomoznom az itt olvasottaknak, mert igazak. Mivel nem búra alatt élek, s többnyire nyitott szemmel és füllel, közlekedem és járok-kelek az emberek között. Bizony mondom, az itt, ebben leírtak - mármint a hosszú várakozási idő egy-egy vizsgálatra, az alul fizetett eü. dolgozók, a kórházi állapotok többnyire és többségében igazak.
> 
> ...


A szentségit! Ezek eléggé dermesztő kilátások.


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 10)

_Bojanának: A táplálkozás csak egy része a dolognak, van benne genetikai, és számos más környezeti hatás, mint az étel. Ráadásul ha ugyanazt a tumort beoltanánk 10 emberbe, tízféle túlélés lenne, mert a daganat és a szervezet viszonya, reagálása egymásra más és más. Sajnos az utóbbi 50 év óriási fejlődése ellenére még közel sem érthető minden, néhány tumortípus jól gyógyítható, mások korai vagy akár későbbi stádiumban is megfoghatók, míg másokra még nincs hatékony kezelés. Tudomásul kell azt is venni, hogy a tumor a saját sejtekből nő, azokhoz sok tekintetben hasonló, nagyon nehéz olyan szereket találni, amik a tumort pusztítják, de az ép sejtekre nem hatnak (nagyon) károsan. Ráadásul a daganat nem egy statikus valami, egy állandóan változó "élőlény", mely alkalmazkodik, rezisztencia kialakítására törekszik. 
Cukrot meg tudomásom szerint e szempontból nyugodtan ehetsz, ellenben cukorbetegség szempontjából érdemes a bevitelt korlátozni, de ha nem vagy diabeteses, azon az 1 teáskanálon nem múlik..... _


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2016 Február 10)

hegiv írta:


> _Bojanának: A táplálkozás csak egy része a dolognak, van benne genetikai, és számos más környezeti hatás, mint az étel. Ráadásul ha ugyanazt a tumort beoltanánk 10 emberbe, tízféle túlélés lenne, mert a daganat és a szervezet viszonya, reagálása egymásra más és más. Sajnos az utóbbi 50 év óriási fejlődése ellenére még közel sem érthető minden, néhány tumortípus jól gyógyítható, mások korai vagy akár későbbi stádiumban is megfoghatók, míg másokra még nincs hatékony kezelés. Tudomásul kell azt is venni, hogy a tumor a saját sejtekből nő, azokhoz sok tekintetben hasonló, nagyon nehéz olyan szereket találni, amik a tumort pusztítják, de az ép sejtekre nem hatnak (nagyon) károsan. Ráadásul a daganat nem egy statikus valami, egy állandóan változó "élőlény", mely alkalmazkodik, rezisztencia kialakítására törekszik.
> Cukrot meg tudomásom szerint e szempontból nyugodtan ehetsz, ellenben cukorbetegség szempontjából érdemes a bevitelt korlátozni, de ha nem vagy diabeteses, azon az 1 teáskanálon nem múlik..... _


*
_*Kedves HegIv!*
Megköszönöm, hogy orvosként beírtál. Szép, tiszta, érthető a megfogalmazásod. Ami a cukrot illeti, folyamatos az ijesztgetés. Nem szenvedek diabetesben, csak jelentős túlsúlyban. Ennek ellenére megnyugtató, hogy (kevés) cukrot tehetek a tejeskávémba és a teámba is. Azzal nem etetem az (esetlegesen) remélem bennem NEM ÉLŐ gonosz sejteket.
Amit le kell írnom, el kell mondanom, sőt világgá kell(ene) kürtölnöm, hogy nagyon sok cég ebből gazdagodik meg, mert készítik, kínálják a különböző csodaszereket. Olvastam olyat is, hogy valakinek sikerült "átprogramoznia" a gondolkodását, az életszemléletét és nemcsak javult az állapota, de gyógyulttá vált. 
Nagyon furcsa és elcsíphetetlen, gonosz betegség. Mindannyiunk érdeke, hogy mielőbb megtalálják a kutatók az okot, az indokot és a gyógymódot is erre.
Az nem lehet, hogy a megoldásra, a gyógyulásra, a kutatók még nem találták meg az ellenszert. Miért is? A rák egy ezerarcú betegség, mely nagyon alattomos és képel "álruhát", sőt "álarcot" is felvenni, s úgy támadni. Nehéz az "elcsípése", sőt ennél is nehezebb a megsemmisítése. Bár ez mielőbb megtörténne.

*G.B.*_


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 12)

hegiv írta:


> _Bojanának: A táplálkozás csak egy része a dolognak, van benne genetikai, és számos más környezeti hatás, mint az étel. Ráadásul ha ugyanazt a tumort beoltanánk 10 emberbe, tízféle túlélés lenne, mert a daganat és a szervezet viszonya, reagálása egymásra más és más. Sajnos az utóbbi 50 év óriási fejlődése ellenére még közel sem érthető minden, néhány tumortípus jól gyógyítható, mások korai vagy akár későbbi stádiumban is megfoghatók, míg másokra még nincs hatékony kezelés. Tudomásul kell azt is venni, hogy a tumor a saját sejtekből nő, azokhoz sok tekintetben hasonló, nagyon nehéz olyan szereket találni, amik a tumort pusztítják, de az ép sejtekre nem hatnak (nagyon) károsan. Ráadásul a daganat nem egy statikus valami, egy állandóan változó "élőlény", mely alkalmazkodik, rezisztencia kialakítására törekszik.
> Cukrot meg tudomásom szerint e szempontból nyugodtan ehetsz, ellenben cukorbetegség szempontjából érdemes a bevitelt korlátozni, de ha nem vagy diabeteses, azon az 1 teáskanálon nem múlik..... _



Kedves Hegiv!
Érdekes dolgokra döbbentettél rá.
Minden jót kívánnék, kézcsókom küldöm:
Charly


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 14)

[QUOTE="hegiv, post: 4820702, member: 517104"_A táplálkozás csak egy része a dolognak, ........... _[/QUOTE]
Így van. A daganatos megbetegedést konkrétan az okozza, hogy egyes sejtekben telomeráz enzim kezd el termelődni, és ezek a sejtek nem hajlandóak a 'programozott sejthalál' nevű társasjátékban rész venni, azaz nem pusztulnak el. Ez még a kisebbik baj. A nagyobb az, hogy eredeti feladatukat se látják el és erőforrásokat vonnak el a szervezettől a szaporodásuk érdekében - amivel a az egész 'gazdaszervezetet'megölik. Itt jön a csavar: egyes szervezetek ezeket a sejteket kizárják az egészből - mésszel veszik körül - míg mások erre nem képesek és belehalnak.


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 15)

Kedves Charly2016, 
megtisztelsz, nagyon köszönöm!
Ivett


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 16)

hegiv írta:


> Kedves Charly2016,
> megtisztelsz, nagyon köszönöm!
> Ivett



Kézcsókkal küldöm szíves üdvözletemet. Jó egészséget, valamint szép életet kívánnék.
Charly


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 16)

Enmerkar írta:


> [QUOTE="hegiv, post: 4820702, member: 517104"_A táplálkozás csak egy része a dolognak, ........... _


Így van. A daganatos megbetegedést konkrétan az okozza, hogy egyes sejtekben telomeráz enzim kezd el termelődni, és ezek a sejtek nem hajlandóak a 'programozott sejthalál' nevű társasjátékban rész venni, azaz nem pusztulnak el. Ez még a kisebbik baj. A nagyobb az, hogy eredeti feladatukat se látják el és erőforrásokat vonnak el a szervezettől a szaporodásuk érdekében - amivel a az egész 'gazdaszervezetet'megölik. Itt jön a csavar: egyes szervezetek ezeket a sejteket kizárják az egészből - mésszel veszik körül - míg mások erre nem képesek és belehalnak.[/QUOTE]

Ez egy kegyetlen harc. Azt mondják, a Remény hal meg utoljára.
Így legyen.
Az ember pedig nyerje vissza az egészségét, ez meg úgy.
Reménykedni, bízni mindig kell.
Ettől maradunk az Élet felszínén.
Charly


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

Kedves Georgina welcome to the club,
Jobb ha nem tudsz az itteni Ontario-i varakozas idokrol mutetekre, vizsgalatokra.
Felesegem December elejen ment orvoshoz hasi fajdalmakkal...puffedes..stb.. holnap less a colonoscopy es egy masik teszt a szajon keresztul beltukrozes .
Ket es fel honap varakozas.... December 20.-an volt neki egy vese ultra sound es Majus vegere kap csak idopontot hogy az elso csak konzultaciora menjen az orvoshoz.
Egy MRI - ra nagyon sok idot kell varni, attol fugg hol laksz neha fel ever vagy meg tobbet is.
Talan arrafele nem tudjatok Canadaban nem lehet privat orvosi gyakorlatot amiert ha van penzem tudnek fizetni.
Universal health care ez a neve...kozel lakom a US hatarhoz ha atmegyek Detroitba ott kb $300.00 ert azonnal megvan egy CT scan vagy MRI.
Canadaban akkor sem elerheto ha van penzem.
Nem minden arany ami Canada..tudom ITT csak Magyarorszagot illik becsmerelni de ez mind igaz.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

http://www.ontariowaittimes.com/Sur...r5k1&dist=25&hosptID=0&str=&period=0&expand=0
Varakozas ido epe mutetre...139 nap ITT ahol lakom...nekem ez tuuuul hosszu...


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

http://www.ontariowaittimes.com/Sur...o&pc=&dist=0&hosptID=0&str=&period=0&expand=0

MRI varakozas I idok Sunnybrook Toronto korhazban...251 nap...klikk fenti linkre hivatalos Ontario adatok.


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 17)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Kedves Georgina welcome to the club,
> Jobb ha nem tudsz az itteni Ontario-i varakozas idokrol mutetekre, vizsgalatokra.
> Felesegem December elejen ment orvoshoz hasi fajdalmakkal...puffedes..stb.. holnap less a colonoscopy es egy masik teszt a szajon keresztul beltukrozes .
> Ket es fel honap varakozas.... December 20.-an volt neki egy vese ultra sound es Majus vegere kap csak idopontot hogy az elso csak konzultaciora menjen az orvoshoz.
> ...



Ez félelmetes...... nem gondoltam volna. Ráadásul mi abban a ráció, hogy a privát szektort nem hagyják működni? Akinek sürgős és van pénze, így is, úgy is megoldja, legalább az államban maradna a pénz!


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 17)

hegiv írta:


> Ez félelmetes...... nem gondoltam volna. Ráadásul mi abban a ráció, hogy a privát szektort nem hagyják működni? Akinek sürgős és van pénze, így is, úgy is megoldja, legalább az államban maradna a pénz!



No, most igazán meglepődtem, ezek szerint ketten vagyunk, ebben a "nagy tömegben". Igaz, barátaimtól már hallottam a külföldi hosszú várakozási listákról.
Más ezt hallani, mint így leírva elolvasni.
Nem egy barátságos eljárás. Nem tudom dijazni.
Kézcsókkal:
Charly


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 17)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Kedves Georgina welcome to the club,
> Jobb ha nem tudsz az itteni Ontario-i varakozas idokrol mutetekre, vizsgalatokra.
> Felesegem December elejen ment orvoshoz hasi fajdalmakkal...puffedes..stb.. holnap less a colonoscopy es egy masik teszt a szajon keresztul beltukrozes .
> Ket es fel honap varakozas.... December 20.-an volt neki egy vese ultra sound es Majus vegere kap csak idopontot hogy az elso csak konzultaciora menjen az orvoshoz.
> ...



Georgina Bojanának címzett válaszod, elolvasva meglepődtem. Annyira és úgy, hogy még az asztalomba is bele kellett kapaszkodnom. Elképesztő az általad leírt állapot. Egy kórság mennyit ronthat a megromlott egészségen. Az idegtépő, hosszú várakozás nehéz. Bízom és remélem, kedves Feleséged minél gyorsabban visszanyeri az egészségét. A férjnek ilyenkor óriási a felelőssége és a szerepe. Igaz, magánzó férfiként élek, de ettől függetlenül sejtem, hogy ilyenkor kell a legjobban toppon lenned.
A legjobbakat, drága Barátom, a legjobbakat kívánom!
Charly


----------



## Charly2016 (2016 Február 17)

Okorporkolt írta:


> http://www.ontariowaittimes.com/Sur...r5k1&dist=25&hosptID=0&str=&period=0&expand=0
> Varakozas ido epe mutetre...139 nap ITT ahol lakom...nekem ez tuuuul hosszu...



Ez a 139 napos várakozási idő, nem éppen barátságos eljárás, egy epe műtétre.
Charly


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

hegiv írta:


> Ez félelmetes...... nem gondoltam volna. Ráadásul mi abban a ráció, hogy a privát szektort nem hagyják működni? Akinek sürgős és van pénze, így is, úgy is megoldja, legalább az államban maradna a pénz!


Az a racio hogy Canadaban eleg ingyenes az orvosi ellatas...
Kb mint a szocialista Magyarorszagon...
Ha kell egy operacio...szules..vizsgalatok...stb korhazban eltoltott ido az mind ingyenes.
Abszolut nincs halapenz rendszer, ott mar jonne hogy az orvosi elvesztene a jogat hogy orvoskodjon.
Igaz, megvannak fizetve eleg jol.
Foleg a sebeszek...jobban kepzett orvosok.
Az en csaladi orvosom meg egy masolatot sem ad egy test eredmenyrol...mondvan a masologepbe sokba kerul a papir .
Szoval a telefonommal fenykepezem le.
Fiatal orvosok mind nagyvarosokba akarnak dolgozni.
Nekunk is sokaig nem volt orvosunk aztan protekcioval egy ismeros altal elfogadott egy doki.
Van olyan hogy egy orvos ki uj egy varosban, interjukat csinal es ugy fogadja el a pacienseket.
Akivel sok gondja lenne az nem lesz szerencses.
Csaladi orvoshoz csak appointment-tel lehet menni.
ITT nalunk peldaul ha influenzas vagyok..lazas...mondjuk ma...akkor kb jovo het vegen mehetek az orvosomhoz.
Addigra mar vagy meggyogyultam...vagy megyek a korhaz emergency/ surgossegi osztalyara.
Gyakran 4-5 ora varakozast jelentese ez.
Remalom.
Vannak "walk-in clinic" ek ahova be lehet setalni...de ez ott is hosszu ucsorgest jelent...es az ott szolgalatban levo orvosok hat nem a legjobbak.
ITT Ontarioban a kormany szabja meg mennyit fizet ez orvosnak pl ha elmegyek hozza egy vizsgalatra.
De ez evi maximalva van.
Szoval emiatt van hogy az orvosi gyakran szabadsagon van Mert nem akarja felhasznalni eves megkaphato penzet evvege elott.
Canada talan az egyetlen orszag a vilagon ahol tiltva van a penzert orvoskodas..marmint hogy en sajat zsebbol fizessek Mert ez sertene az egyenlosdit.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 17)

Tobbszor voltam korhazba, es nekem mas tapasztalatom van.

Rendszeresen jarunk az unokammal a korhazba es igazan nagyon meg vagyunk elegedve ugy az ellatassal , ugy az orvosok maximalis segiteni akarasan.
A nathava meg azonnal lehet menni a walk-in clinic ra , nem mindenhol van olyan hosszu sorallas.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

Melitta írta:


> Tobbszor voltam korhazba, es nekem mas tapasztalatom van.
> 
> Rendszeresen jarunk az unokammal a korhazba es igazan nagyon meg vagyunk elegedve ugy az ellatassal , ugy az orvosok maximalis segiteni akarasan.
> A nathava meg azonnal lehet menni a walk-in clinic ra , nem mindenhol van olyan hosszu sorallas.



Melitta te Torontoban elsz, gyere el hozzank es latsz csodakat.
Azert nekunk voltak pozitiv tapasztalataink...
Peldaul az elso gyerekorvosunk aki egy egyiptombol idekoltozott no volt.
Megadta az otthoni telefon szamat ha baj van akar ejjel is ebresszuk fel.
Meg is volt a haszna mikoe Peter fiam kb 1-2 eves volt es volt gond a feher versejttekel.
Nagyon rosszul volt be az emergencyre, vervizsgalat ...orvos hazakuldott az eredmeny latva hogy nincs gond.
Hazafele a gyerek csak nem lett jobban, felesegem felhivta az egyiptomi orvost otthon hajnali 2-3 korul
Csak azt kerte olvassuk be a feher es voros versejt adatokat.
Kiabalt a telefonba : azonnal vissza a korhazba mire odaertek en is ott leszek, osszes piros lampan atmentem
De o meg is megelozott.
Talan 5 percen mult az elete a fiamnak.
Orvosunk azt ajanlotta tegyek panaszt a korhaz vezetojenel, meg is tettem.
Kidumalt , ertesem meg a szolgalatban levo orvos nagyon uj volt es mindenki csinal hibat blah..blah..blah.
Ez lett a vege.
Nagyon negativ es nagyon pozitiv tapasztalat egyben.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

Charly2016 írta:


> Georgina Bojanának címzett válaszod, elolvasva meglepődtem. Annyira és úgy, hogy még az asztalomba is bele kellett kapaszkodnom. Elképesztő az általad leírt állapot. Egy kórság mennyit ronthat a megromlott egészségen. Az idegtépő, hosszú várakozás nehéz. Bízom és remélem, kedves Feleséged minél gyorsabban visszanyeri az egészségét. A férjnek ilyenkor óriási a felelőssége és a szerepe. Igaz, magánzó férfiként élek, de ettől függetlenül sejtem, hogy ilyenkor kell a legjobban toppon lenned.
> A legjobbakat, drága Barátom, a legjobbakat kívánom!
> Charly


Koszonom Charlie,
Most issza az akarmit hogy kitisztitsa belulrol, meg mindig nem tudjuk mikorra kell menni csutortokon a vizsgalatra, majd hivnak azt mondjak.
De ma reggeltol nem lehet enni.
Tegnap be mentunk a korhazba talan megmondjak hogy csutortok reggel vagy delutan mikorlesz a vizsgalat de elhajtottak udvariasan.
Masik erdekes dolog hogy itt kell fizetni a korhaznal levo parkolasert $ 6.00 .
Ontarioban minden korhazi parkolo fizetos.
Vannak napi es heti berletek ha sokszor kell menni.
Sogorom Port Colborne-ban el , Niagara Falls mellett, hip replacement kell neki.(csipo protezis?)
Nagyon nehezen jar, 8 honapot vart a konzultaciora a St.Cathrines-i korhazban levo dokihoz.
Egy oras beszelgetes, ratettek ot a varolistara ami lehet egy ket ev is.


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

*Hip Replacement*
Print
Benchmark
Within 26 weeks (182 days)

182 nap a cel a csipo mutetre, kivancsi lennek ez hogy van Magyarhonban?


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 17)

hegiv írta:


> Ez félelmetes...... nem gondoltam volna. Ráadásul mi abban a ráció, hogy a privát szektort nem hagyják működni? Akinek sürgős és van pénze, így is, úgy is megoldja, legalább az államban maradna a pénz!



Az egyenlosdi a racio, a szocialisztikus gondoskodas.
Ne legyen (2 tier) kettos elletas, mert mi van ha gazdagok a sor elejere kerulnek?
Azt nem emlitik hogy az egy masik sor lenne es igy ha nincs penzem, en is elorebb lennek az soromban.
Ez egy olyan dolog itt hogy soha nem fog megvaltozni!
Kb egy honapja jobb keze, valla felesegemnek nagyon elkezdett fajni.
Varatlanul
Frozen shoulder (fagyott vall) vagy valami talan tendonitis mondtak az ultrasound utan.
5-6 honap a varakozas egy MRI scanre itt.
Detroitban vagyok gyakran, ottani radioban hallom meg vasarnap csinaljak , maganklinikan es akcios egesz Januarban $200.00 $ 300. helyett.
Oda kell menni nincs varakozas.
Az orvosunk adott is beutalot oda, de kozben azt mondtak physios meg egy masik orvos ilyen esteben az MRIn em ad extra-t az ultrasounddal szemben.


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 18)

Okorporkolt írta:


> *Hip Replacement*
> Print
> Benchmark
> Within 26 weeks (182 days)
> ...



Akár 2-3 év itt is.


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 18)

Okorporkolt írta:


> Az egyenlosdi a racio, a szocialisztikus gondoskodas.
> Ne legyen (2 tier) kettos elletas, mert mi van ha gazdagok a sor elejere kerulnek?
> Azt nem emlitik hogy az egy masik sor lenne es igy ha nincs penzem, en is elorebb lennek az soromban.
> Ez egy olyan dolog itt hogy soha nem fog megvaltozni!
> ...



Értem én, hogy mi a cél, csak azért nem racionális, mert akinek van pénze és sürgős, így is meg tudja kerülni a rendszert (megcsináltatja máshol), tehát az egész dolog álságos. Ugyanez van Mo.-on is: hosszú várólisták endoscopos vizsgálatra, képalkotókra, műtétekre, vagy magánellátás rövid határidővel vagy azonnal, csak közben fizesd ugyanúgy a társadalombiztosítást. Ez mióta igazságos?


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 18)

Köszönöm a részletes beszámolót, igazán érdekes! Hiába, nincs tökéletes rendszer!


----------



## Okorporkolt (2016 Február 18)

hegiv írta:


> Köszönöm a részletes beszámolót, igazán érdekes! Hiába, nincs tökéletes rendszer!


Azert gondolom itt jobb az egeszsegugyi ellatas mindent egybevetve....de talan otthoniak nem tudnak rola itt is vannak komoly gondok....


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 18)

Mindenre van pelda es ellenpelda. A csipoprotezisre valoban sokat kell varakozni, de ha nagyon kell akkor nincs varakozas, napok vagy hetek alatt megcsinaljak.
Nalunk is gond van az unokammal /Aplastic Anemia/ es meg sok mindne problema , raadasul ez a nyavaja kutatasi szinten van meg, szoval nem egyszeru a dontes mit hogy csinaljanak ,mert garancia semmire nincs. Sok vizsgalat olyan draga , hogy kulon kerni kell , hogy fizese az OHIP, vagy nem is fizeti.
En azt latom a korhazban olyan sok beteg gyerek van , es nem kis betegsegekkel hanem komoly leokemia es annak minden valtozata az elso latogatasnal ledobbentem , mert nem hogy sargak a gyerkek hanem szinte zoldek, a babytol kezdve a tinedzserekig olyan szertettel es eleg szemelyzettel ott vannak a gyerekkel a szulovel, az egeszsegugy minden szintjen. BArmikor rendelkezesre all az orvos ha van kerdes , vagy valami szokatlan tortenik a gyerekkel .
MInden konzultacional ott van a lanyom es hivjak ha valami ujabb otlet vagy problema merul fel. 
100% san allitom ,hogy mindent megtesznek ,az orvosok a noverek a specialistak . Teljes utemterv van mit mikor csinalnak, kesobb majd a csontvelo atultetes utan , mikor tud a gyerek mar a korhazi iskola programba resztveni, szoval ha ez nem itt tortent volna , nem biztos hogy eletbe maradt volna a gyerek. Nem csak a kutatasi fejlettseg ,a penz a korulmenyek keves orszagba adatik meg. Usaba $200-800ezer dollarig taksaltak az arat ha atvinne a lanyom a gyereket. 
Ezt onerobol kifizetni nem lehetne, se a sok vert amit kapott a labor vizsgalatok sokasagat a mar 3. csontvelo biopszi vetelt stb.


----------



## hegiv (2016 Február 18)

Melitta írta:


> Mindenre van pelda es ellenpelda. A csipoprotezisre valoban sokat kell varakozni, de ha nagyon kell akkor nincs varakozas, napok vagy hetek alatt megcsinaljak.
> Nalunk is gond van az unokammal /Aplastic Anemia/ es meg sok mindne problema , raadasul ez a nyavaja kutatasi szinten van meg, szoval nem egyszeru a dontes mit hogy csinaljanak ,mert garancia semmire nincs. Sok vizsgalat olyan draga , hogy kulon kerni kell , hogy fizese az OHIP, vagy nem is fizeti.
> En azt latom a korhazban olyan sok beteg gyerek van , es nem kis betegsegekkel hanem komoly leokemia es annak minden valtozata az elso latogatasnal ledobbentem , mert nem hogy sargak a gyerkek hanem szinte zoldek, a babytol kezdve a tinedzserekig olyan szertettel es eleg szemelyzettel ott vannak a gyerekkel a szulovel, az egeszsegugy minden szintjen. BArmikor rendelkezesre all az orvos ha van kerdes , vagy valami szokatlan tortenik a gyerekkel .
> MInden konzultacional ott van a lanyom es hivjak ha valami ujabb otlet vagy problema merul fel.
> ...



Szerencsére a gyerekek ellátásával (szerintem) nálunk sincs semmi gond, pláne onkológiai vonalon, ami kifejezetten jól központosított. 
Valóban, a társadalombiztosítás nagy előnye, hogy nagy bajban nem azon múlik a túlélés, van-e pénzed. Ld. Grisham Esőcsináló c. könyvét. Durva, hogy ilyesmi az USÁ-ban előfordulhat. Más kérdés, bírja-e és meddig a TB, mert a korfa torzulásával egyre kevesebb a befizető, és egyre többet vesznek ki belőle.


----------



## cat34 (2016 Február 19)

Érdekes, hogy a legtöbben egyből a rákot emeltétek ki, pedig sajnos itt Mo-n ha nincs egy lelkiismeretes háziorvosa az embernek, akkor tulajdonképpen bármibe meg lehet halni. És még a háziorvos sem garancia semmire.
Sajnos én is megtapasztaltam a rák "áldásos" tevékenységét. Apukámat és anyósomat öt éve temettük el, mindketten rákban szenvedtek, míg anyukám, akinél 16 évvel ezelőtt fedezték fel, ő meggyógyult.
A különbség a két esemény között tulajdonképpen szembetűnő: anyukám a térdét fájlalta és elment a háziorvoshoz. Onnan reumatológia, gyógyszer. Nem múlt a fájdalom egy hónap múlva sem, ezért komplett kivizsgálás kezdődött. Kiderült tüdőrákja van. Innentől felgyorsultak az események: két hét alatt megvolt az összes vizsgálat + a műtét is. Túlélte, 16 éve tünetmentes.
Apukámnál és anyósomnál tulajdonképpen addig húzták-vonták a vizsgálatokat és a beavatkozást, hogy már minden mindegy volt: a rák szétterjedt a szervezetükben és meghaltak. Ez 2010-ben történt, anyukámnál a sikeres beavatkozás és gyorsaság pedig 2000-ben.
De beszélhetnék akár magamról is. Bár nem vagyok különösképpen beteges alkat, de van egy nőgyógyászati problémám és hiába megyek orvostól orvosig egyszerűen nem foglalkoznak velem. Sajnos az állandó nőgyógyászom, aki odafigyelt minden részletre és problémára kiment külföldre. És nem a pénz miatt, hiszen magánrendelője volt, és vezető beosztásban dolgozott az egyik kórházban.
Konklúzió: az orvosoknak egyszerűen meg van tiltva, hogy gyógyítsanak és a lelkiismeretesebbje inkább itt hagyja ezt az országot, minthogy egy ún. újfajta "emberirtásban" résztvegyen.
De ez csak az én véleményem.


----------



## 1958 (2016 Február 19)

Okorporkolt írta:


> http://www.ontariowaittimes.com/Sur...o&pc=&dist=0&hosptID=0&str=&period=0&expand=0
> 
> MRI varakozas I idok Sunnybrook Toronto korhazban...251 nap...klikk fenti linkre hivatalos Ontario adatok.


Az igazság leírása nem "*becsmérlés*"! Magyarországon ha van pénzed bejuthatsz jobb magán klinikára.


----------



## cat34 (2016 Február 19)

1958 írta:


> Az igazság leírása nem "*becsmérlés*"! Magyarországon ha van pénzed bejuthatsz jobb magán klinikára.



Ne haragudj, de ebben ellent mondanék: ha van pénzed jobban jársz, ha külföldre mész megvizsgáltatni magad, mert a szakirányú vizsgálatokra majdnem ugyanannyit kell várni, mintha TB-s beteg lennél. A magánkórházakban maximum sűrűbben mosolyognak rád és jobb a kaja, de a gyógyítás szempontjából ez nem sokat ér.


----------



## 1958 (2016 Február 19)

cat34 írta:


> Ne haragudj, de ebben ellent mondanék: ha van pénzed jobban jársz, ha külföldre mész megvizsgáltatni magad, mert a szakirányú vizsgálatokra majdnem ugyanannyit kell várni, mintha TB-s beteg lennél. A magánkórházakban maximum sűrűbben mosolyognak rád és jobb a kaja, de a gyógyítás szempontjából ez nem sokat ér.


Minden bizonnyal a megtapasztalás szól általad! Én így hallottam! Szerencsémre nem vagyok/voltam érintett ez ügyben! De a szomszédasszonyom nyugdíjas és minden évben HÁROM hetet Harkányban tölt és ott végig kezeléseket kap /masszázs, iszap pakolás/ kényeztetés. Meglátásom szerint lehetőség van csak élni kell vele.


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 19)

MAsszas iszap pakolas ezek mind kiegeszito terapiak a gyogyitasban de sem vesekore sem rakra sem szivbajt nem fog helyrehozni ill meggyogyitani.
Harkany Heviz es mas udules foleg ami a termeszeti forrasokra epul az fizetos nyaralas es ezekbe van az ilyen szolgaltatas a nyaraloknak.
Keves olyan orszag van ahol ezek a szolgaltatasok benne foglaltatik mindenkinek az alap ellatasba.
foleg ugy , hogy betegseg megelozes szintentartas cel szolgalajak.
Vannak szantoriumok ahol folyik rehabilitacio pl sziv Fured e s Sopron ami infaktus utan rehablitaciot szolgaljak.

Vannak olyan honapos nyaralasok ahol lefogyesztanak ksiebb plasztiaki muteteket csinalnak es uja varazsolva utazik haza a kliens.

Okolporkoltnek kivanom ,soha ne tapasztalja meg,hogy ha baja van milyen gyorsan kap ellatast.
Nekem a baratnom emergency bement mert belazasodott es borzalmasan fajt a hata kohogot , az agyban megcsinaltak a rongent a scenelt a vervetelt es 2 ora mulva felvittek az osztalyra 6 napra ra megmutottek egy nagy daganata volt 2 nap mulva haza engedtek, es meg gyengelkedett 1 hetig jart hozza egy nover hoztak kajat neki minden nap. mindez 8 nap alatt zavarodott le. Ma hala.....jol van tehat sikeres volt a beavatkozas.


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 20)

[QUOTE="Okorporkolt, post: 4826080, member: 510130
Nem minden arany ami Canada..tudom ITT csak Magyarorszagot illik becsmerelni de ez mind igaz.[/QUOTE]
Én kérek elnézést, de Magyarország becsmérlése igencsak távol áll mind a platform üzemeltetőinek, mind a konkrét topic indítójának szándékaitól. Amúgy az meg ősi magyar szokás, hogy jobban figyelünk a negatív, mint a pozitív dolgokra - aminek magyarázata (de nem mentsége!) lehet az évezredes össznépi hányattatás. Node remélem az ezeréves pechszéria a végéhez közeledik már.


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 20)

1958 írta:


> Meglátásom szerint lehetőség van csak élni kell vele.


A mai Magyarországon fizotherapias kezelésre Társadalombiztosítási Térítés mellett minden magyar állampolgárnak 2x15 nap/év lehetősége van rheumatologie vagy orthoped szakorvos rendelésére. Ez nem jelent ingyenességet és ízületi bántalmak esetén elérhető.


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 20)

Elképesztő! Eddig bele se gondoltam, hogy mekkora mákom van, amiért nincs szükségem orvosra!


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 20)

Enmerkar írta:


> *remélem* az ezeréves pechszéria a* végéhez közeledik már.*


hogy is szol az a "turáni átok" ?? a valosagban inkabb joslat 
*
"Legyen sorsuk széthúzás és belviszály, soha, semmibe ne egyezzenek,
belső féreg rágja a nemzetet, lassú pusztulás végezzen vele... "*

A monda szerint az átok 1000 évig tart,--- ezen reg tulvagyunk es meg tart ...
más források szerint addig, amíg Magyarország a római egyházat követi --- ez meg varat magara ...


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Február 20)

A magyarok legutóbb közös akarattal akkor mozdultak, amikor a besenyők rájuk támadtak az Etel Közében. A' meg má' rég' vót ....


----------



## simimazli (2016 Május 17)

Világviszonylatban is és valószínűleg nálunk is a TB a legtöbbet az emberekre kortól függetlenül a halálba vezető úton költ. Azaz a halál bekövetkezése előtti 1-1,5 évben kerül a legtöbbe a TB-nek egy állampolgár ellátása. Az már másik kérdés, hogy a népesség mely csoportja kerül a legtöbbe egy államnak (Hollandiánban). Vizsgálták, hogy a dohányosok, a kövérek, az alkoholisták, vagy az egészségesen élők kerülnek-e a legtöbbe, és nem meglepő eredményre jutottak. Lényegesen többe kerül az államnak egy egészséges ember eltartása, mert sokkal tovább kap nyugdíjat.


----------



## itsadán (2016 Május 17)

hegiv írta:


> _Bojanának: A táplálkozás csak egy része a dolognak, van benne genetikai, és számos más környezeti hatás, mint az étel. Ráadásul ha ugyanazt a tumort beoltanánk 10 emberbe, tízféle túlélés lenne, mert a daganat és a szervezet viszonya, reagálása egymásra más és más. Sajnos az utóbbi 50 év óriási fejlődése ellenére még közel sem érthető minden, néhány tumortípus jól gyógyítható, mások korai vagy akár későbbi stádiumban is megfoghatók, míg másokra még nincs hatékony kezelés. Tudomásul kell azt is venni, hogy a tumor a saját sejtekből nő, azokhoz sok tekintetben hasonló, nagyon nehéz olyan szereket találni, amik a tumort pusztítják, de az ép sejtekre nem hatnak (nagyon) károsan. Ráadásul a daganat nem egy statikus valami, egy állandóan változó "élőlény", mely alkalmazkodik, rezisztencia kialakítására törekszik.
> Cukrot meg tudomásom szerint e szempontból nyugodtan ehetsz, ellenben cukorbetegség szempontjából érdemes a bevitelt korlátozni, de ha nem vagy diabeteses, azon az 1 teáskanálon nem múlik..... _


Valahol azt olvastam, hogy patkánykísérletekkel igazolták, miszerint amelyik csoportot folyamatos stressz alatt tartották, ott gyakoribbak voltak az ilyen típusú betegségek. Szerintem jelenleg Magyarországon stresszesebb körülmények között élünk, mint sok más országban, ezért is több a rákos beteg.


----------



## Enmerkar (2016 Május 19)

A stress valóban okoz fizikai elváltozásokat, de lelki áttételeken keresztül. Az egészség megtartása tekintetében mindennél fontosabb a psyché szilárdsága.


----------



## gödipista (2017 Március 8)

A Fidesznek egy speciális, nyuggerekre kifejlesztett H5N1 vírus az álma... amíg ez nem áll rendelkezésre, addig megtesznek mindent ennek pótlására...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2017 Március 10)

gödipista írta:


> A Fidesznek egy speciális, nyuggerekre kifejlesztett H5N1 vírus az álma... amíg ez nem áll rendelkezésre, addig megtesznek mindent ennek pótlására...


*


----------



## Charly2016 (2017 Március 12)

Enmerkar írta:


> A magyarok legutóbb közös akarattal akkor mozdultak, amikor a besenyők rájuk támadtak az Etel Közében. A' meg má' rég' vót ....


Milyen igaz!


----------



## Charly2016 (2017 Március 12)

Enmerkar írta:


> Elképesztő! Eddig bele se gondoltam, hogy mekkora mákom van, amiért nincs szükségem orvosra!


Vigyázz az egészségedre, ezek szerint eddig jól sáfárkodtál vele, ha minden rendben van. Gratula!


----------



## cola (2018 Szeptember 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Kedves Olvasóink!*
> _Hihetetlennek tűnnek az alábbi tények, de attól még tények maradnak.
> Nem is kellett különösebben utána nyomoznom az itt olvasottaknak, mert igazak. Mivel nem búra alatt élek, s többnyire nyitott szemmel és füllel, közlekedem és járok-kelek az emberek között. Bizony mondom, az itt, ebben leírtak - mármint a hosszú várakozási idő egy-egy vizsgálatra, az alul fizetett eü. dolgozók, a kórházi állapotok többnyire és többségében igazak.
> 
> ...


Bár ki is volt a forrás aki ezeket elmondta, nagyon egyetértek vele! Az országban az egészségügy haldoklik és vele együtt a sok idős ember de még a fiatalabbak is. Sokan látják és tudják azt ami fentebb le is lett írva de sajnos nem tudnak ellene tenni.


----------



## Karcsi19910819 (2020 Október 20)

Sajnos így igaz, minnél tovább élnek az emberek, annál több a költsége az államnak az adott emberre vonatkozóan.


----------



## RixavanDerMaat (2021 Március 1)

> gödipista írta:
> 
> 
> > A Fidesznek egy speciális, nyuggerekre kifejlesztett H5N1 vírus az álma... amíg ez nem áll rendelkezésre, addig megtesznek mindent ennek pótlására...


2021ben olvasni ezt a 2017es bejegyzést mutat némi érdekes mellékízt...honnantudtad.


----------

